# Runners..... starting out?



## david1701 (30 Aug 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to start running and I've talked to the lady who does the beginners stuff and I feel pretty confident about it. 

I need some shoes and kit though:
I reckon tops jackets ect I can just steal cycling kit
Shorts? buy a pair or two of running ones, do you wear without boxers like cycling shorts or with like normal ones?
Shoes, go knows what I need foot wise, is it worth buying a pair cheaply to see if I like it then migrating them to general gym/stuff shoes and getting measured up properly or start with the measuring (nike shop in exe does it, shoes start at 60 quid minimum though)
Anything else I should know?


----------



## david1701 (30 Aug 2011)

nb there is a specialist running/tri shop in exe but would they only carry high end stuff? I paid proper money for my cycling shoes because I live and die in them, I probably won't so much in these.


----------



## doog (30 Aug 2011)

May be worth having a look on this forum

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/forum.asp?v=5

Will you be on road / off road? Pop into the running shop they can give you valuable advice on your pronation which is important. You may end up paying a tenner more for a pair of shoes but it will be worth it.

One tip (remember this) When you start your run (every run), run slow, slow,slow for the first 5 minutes. You make think you look stupid and will struggle to run so slowly but I have learnt over the last 25 years of running that this is the best way of preventing injuries and a great way of warming up.

Best of luck


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Aug 2011)

go to a real running shop and buy a pair of real running shoes from someone who has taken a good look at your gait and who has discussed your goals with you. best investment you can make.

tk maxx style surplus shops have piles of running shorts dead cheap, tops can be taken from the cycling pile, as can socks, and once the nights draw in you may want some reflectives

(I did a couch to 5km course in April, have done a few 10km races since - for fun - and am down to do my second half marathon in 27 years,torn calf muscle permitting, at the end of October)


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2011)

Time to promote my thread here:

Some really useful advice. Particularly if you are a fairly fit cyclist - the biggest danger is pushing it too hard to start with - there are some muscles that are needed for running, but little used on a bike.


----------



## pepecat (30 Aug 2011)

This shop http://www.ironbridgerunner.co.uk/shop/home.php?cat=114 in Exeter is a specialist running shop - was that the one you meant? My brother and dad have both shopped there and think they're very good.


----------



## JonnyBlade (30 Aug 2011)

Buy a reduced pair of neutral trainers as a starter. Neutral is always a good bet. Start off walking and increase as you improve, if you do indeed improve. Then when you are sure you are not throwing good money away go to a specialist sports running shoe retailer. They'll give you the best advice and service because they want you to come back.
The clothing is neither here no there. You obviously have to wear it but it's all about what you are comfortable in






Running is the dog's so enjoy while you can


----------



## JonnyBlade (30 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Time to promote my thread here:
> 
> Some really useful advice. Particularly if you are a fairly fit cyclist - the biggest danger is pushing it too hard to start with - there are some muscles that are needed for running, but little used on a bike.



The transition from bike to running is harder than running to bike so plus 1 on that!


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2011)

+1 for proper gait analysis, most 'proper' sports shops should do it, (not your JJB types)


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2011)

Bike to running has made me faster on my bike. Which is good.

Running in kit from Lidl, which is fine. Thing is, on a bike you can pretend that the person who just passed you did so because they were on a lighter/better/more expensive bike. Even if that isn't the case. Running, there is no where to hide - nothing to buy to make you faster.

Don't like running. Have too short an attention span - scenery doesn't change quickly enough.


----------



## Trevrev (31 Aug 2011)

One thing i've learned from running, get off the heels and get onto the forefoot.
Eases the pressure put through the knees.
All my injuries from running when i started was from being a heavy heelstriker.
Since changing my running style i'm enjoying my running more. 

Download and read this book.

http://www.williamsichel.co.uk/documents/Running_Fast_and_Injury_Free.pdf


----------



## The Jogger (31 Aug 2011)

Google c25k the absolute best running program for beginners.


----------



## jay clock (31 Aug 2011)

> go to a real running shop and buy a pair of real running shoes from someone who has taken a good look at your gait and who has discussed your goals with you. best investment you can make.
> 
> tk maxx style surplus shops have piles of running shorts dead cheap, tops can be taken from the cycling pile, as can socks, and once the nights draw in you may want some reflectives
> 
> (I did a couch to 5km course in April, have done a few 10km races since - for fun - and am down to do my second half marathon in 27 years,torn calf muscle permitting, at the end of October)


see above.... agree 100%

"couch to 5k" worked for me. Have staggered my way to Ironman over the past 5 years

Jay


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Aug 2011)

david1701 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to start running and I've talked to the lady who does the beginners stuff and I feel pretty confident about it.
> 
> ...



Hope the above helps somewhat.


----------



## Ian 74 (31 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Go to a proper sports shop, as previously said they will analyse your running gait and tell you what kind of shoe you need. You don't have to break the bank £50-£80 will get you the right foot wear. The rest will fall into place I'm sure just start off short and slow and build up from there, hope you enjoy.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (31 Aug 2011)

Ironbridge Runner is an excellent shop if you don't mind the trip to get there... completely agree with others about getting a proper fitting for your shoes first off. I ran for months in my "they'll do" trainers before getting a proper gait analysis and the difference once I'd been properly fitted was amazing. If you search for "Run England" on Google, then you may also be able to find local groups/advice to be able to help you.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Aug 2011)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Ironbridge Runner is an excellent shop if you don't mind the trip to get there... completely agree with others about getting a proper fitting for your shoes first off. I ran for months in my "they'll do" trainers before getting a proper gait analysis and the difference once I'd been properly fitted was amazing. *If you search for "Run England" on Google, then you may also be able to find local groups/advice to be able to help you.*



I am an insured and trained Run England run leader, but so far havent set up a running group as I just dont have the time.


----------



## zoxed (31 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> ...the biggest danger is pushing it too hard to start with - there are some muscles that are needed for running, but little used on a bike.



I second that: I messed up my knee last winter when I pushed the running to hard (first running for 20 years, but always cycled in that time).

My theory: you get fit by cycling (heart, lungs, cycling muscles) and then you try running. At a slow pace your heart and lungs will hardly be ticking over (unlike your unfit companion !) and so it is tempting to pick up the pace. Mistake !! one of those muscles/tendons etc that is used in running but not cycling can be injured.

This winter I will be trying especially hard to only progress in small increments !!


----------



## david1701 (31 Aug 2011)

guys you are amazing, so supportive, will go and look at shoes tomorrow and report back Hopefully will go running on Tuesday with the club or maybe out for just a few k first alone to not embarrass my self


----------



## david1701 (31 Aug 2011)

pepecat said:


> This shop http://www.ironbridg...ome.php?cat=114 in Exeter is a specialist running shop - was that the one you meant? My brother and dad have both shopped there and think they're very good.



yeah thats the fella, seen it a few times but never been in


----------



## The Jogger (31 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> go to a real running shop and buy a pair of real running shoes from someone who has taken a good look at your gait and who has discussed your goals with you. best investment you can make.
> 
> tk maxx style surplus shops have piles of running shorts dead cheap, tops can be taken from the cycling pile, as can socks, and once the nights draw in you may want some reflectives
> 
> (I did a couch to 5km course in April, have done a few 10km races since - for fun - and am down to do my second half marathon in 27 years,torn calf muscle permitting, at the end of October)


Greg , are you doing barns green half.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (1 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> I am an insured and trained Run England run leader, but so far havent set up a running group as I just dont have the time.



I'm not a leader, I've just been on one of the 10 weeks beginners course run by a chap where I work. I just mentioned it because I found it really useful to have a more structured approach to running rather than my old method of "pull on some old trainers and move at a faster-than-walking pace until you feel like you're going to be sick". I've not been out loads since, I have to admit, but mostly because my C2W bike arrived and I wanted to concentrate on riding. I have some misguided aspirations towards a triathlon at some point in the not-too-distant, so I'm going to have to dig out the running shoes again I think...


----------



## david1701 (1 Sep 2011)

I return armed with shorts socks and shoes (and a funny shaped bottle).

Guy in ironbridge was dead good, told me to stand shoeless so he could look, went to get 3 pairs, tried them on, tried 2 on the treadmill and bought 1 

I would have gone out this eve but didn't get back till past half 8 and couldn't be fagged, will head out tomorrow to do the triangle, maybe with pony as support vehicle


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2011)

Trevrev said:


> One thing i've learned from running, get off the heels and get onto the forefoot.
> Eases the pressure put through the knees.
> All my injuries from running when i started was from being a heavy heelstriker.
> Since changing my running style i'm enjoying my running more.



That might be true for you, but if you aren't a heavy healstriker (and most people tend towards midfoot strike) then there is little benefit in going to the extreme of forefoot running. I do it for training purposes now and again, but that's it. Instead, I would make sure you find a shoe that suits the way you tend to run already (and that means getting assessed properly as Greg suggests above) unless, like you, you have a really bad and potentially damaging gait.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Greg , are you doing barns green half.



torn calf muscle permitting, yes.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> torn calf muscle permitting, yes.


Done it, a few nice little hills but lovely course.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Done it, a few nice little hills but lovely course.




Did my PB there Roy! Many moons ago though.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Sep 2011)

Jesus Rich, that's a course and a half for a PB well done on that. It was my first half but took up the trail SDW running after that. good luck marshalling tonight.


----------



## david1701 (2 Sep 2011)

first run complete  didn't throw up or anything. feet/back of legs feel a little sore, will go for another short one on Sunday if everything pans out ok


----------



## The Jogger (3 Sep 2011)

david1701 said:


> first run complete  didn't throw up or anything. feet/back of legs feel a little sore, will go for another short one on Sunday if everything pans out ok




Well done david, how far?


----------



## david1701 (3 Sep 2011)

I know this sounds nuts but I'm not sure, I was going to run the triangle which is 5kish and has a long flattish section, a long descent and a long climb but I ended up running to help my sister with a last minute clean and getting the car back. Maybe like 3k? I'll look it up.

Thanks Jogger btw


----------



## david1701 (3 Sep 2011)

2.5 which is pretty crappy I spose, my next run is actually 4k mapped out on bike hike. I hope to do it tomo if I don't feel too rough (am proper ill atm)


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Sep 2011)

If you are ill, rest up, no running until you have fully recovered.


----------



## david1701 (4 Sep 2011)

I ran up the stairs (in my defense there are a lot of them) and was wheezing so I'm bailing today and until I feel a fair bit better.

I bailed on riding too, being ill sucks :S


----------



## david1701 (8 Sep 2011)

interesting one, came off (again ffs) yesterday and I've hurt my shoulder so I'm gonna stay off the bike for a few days, can I still run?


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Sep 2011)

Hmm...... your arms arent weight baring during running, but are involved in the running motion. See how it goes, if its painful, then give it a miss?


----------



## david1701 (8 Sep 2011)

aye, yesterday I actually felt concussed so deemed it madness to go running, today my head hurts and it hurts to do anything more than type with the arm so I guess when the headache goes I'll go running (tomorrow I reckon) and Saturday I need to ride so will be on the bike then anyway


----------



## david1701 (8 Sep 2011)

adding back pain as a symptom and I aint running with that so giving it a few days


----------



## david1701 (18 Sep 2011)

been out a few times, liking it a lot 

Query.... if I can run every morning should I or should I alternate days to leave room for recovery?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2011)

I would take at least one day a week of complete rest. But I'd also recommend building up to this, starting with running 3-4 times a week. You really dont need to be running more than 4 times a week. I've been running about 2 years and run 4 times a week.


----------



## david1701 (19 Sep 2011)

aye, this morning my legs ached like hell so I didn't go out, will try to tomorrow to balance it out. How many weeks in should I look to add distance onto my 4k ish loop?


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Sep 2011)

HA HA ! I ran for a mile if that the other day for the train. My legs were stiff and sore for over 24 hrs  Mad as I can cycle all day without problems. Im thinking I should do a few mile a week now th e winter is coming. I ran years ago though retired with constant knee pain over years

My docter advised me to pack it in or I could do irepaiable damage

So it'll just be a few mile a week so I can catch that train )))


----------



## david1701 (19 Sep 2011)

apparently running and cycling balance each other out as cycling shortens muscles and running stretches them again, then you swim to get decent shoulders and basically have a triathlete


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2011)

david1701 said:


> aye, this morning my legs ached like hell so I didn't go out, will try to tomorrow to balance it out. How many weeks in should I look to add distance onto my 4k ish loop?



Aim to add no more than 10% of your total weekly milage each week. So say you are running 4km, 3x a week, thats 12km. You can increase this up to 10% so 1.2km. So the week following this example your total milage would be 13.2km. I avoid silly numbers like this, or round to the nearest half km, in this case I'd do 13km. Then the following week, probly more like 13.5km, total weekly milage, and so on.


With a sport specific injury, if you can afford it, its best to go see a sports injury clinic, because they understand you, your aims and likely they are familiar with similar injuries. A GP may or may not know a whole lot regarding your injury and will just suggest "if it hurts when running, dont run".


----------



## david1701 (19 Sep 2011)

sweet, so I'll work up to 3-4x a week then maybe make 1 of them a bit longer at a time to build distances.

When I said hurts like hell I just meant aching muscles


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Sep 2011)

The 10% thing is just a runners rule of thumb, its not scientific, but it is probly close enough 

Yes, typically I run 4-6 mile for 3x during the week, then on a sunday run 10-15 mile. ATM I have a pulled muscle (which I pulled doing some preventative physio exercises, lol) so havent ran for a week now


----------



## david1701 (20 Sep 2011)

sad times re muscle, am debating with myself whether I want to go out as its blowy and wet outside...........


----------



## fimm (20 Sep 2011)

Running has some advantages over cycling when the weather is poor - you generate more internal heat so tend to stay warmer, you probably don't go out for so long, and you don't have downhills where you just sit still and get cold like you do on a bike. Also IMHO running in strong wind feels lass dangerous than cycling in strong wind.

(All of which is a polit way of saying HTFU and go running   )


----------



## david1701 (20 Sep 2011)

hahaha, fiiiine, I'll take my sister out tonight


----------



## Fast_Mark (27 Sep 2011)

I was cheeky - I went to a proper running shop.... Then took their advice and bought some suitable running shoes from TX Maxx for £22. I was lucky though as their stock can be hit and miss

The right shoes are really worth it. I began training for a 5k last year in some old Nike cross trainers which had been fine for gym duties for years, but were as uncomfortable as hell for any sort of proper running. The right shoes were a revelation. It felf like running on a big fluffy pillow and I soon found I could pile the miles on. Just completed a half marathon on Sunday and by Monday afternoon my feet felt fine. No blisters whatsoever.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2011)

Not been feeling too good about my training recently.

Went up Snowdon a bit fast a couple of weeks ago, and took my legs a week to recover. Then the first planned day of running I had to pull out, as I felt off-colour. Nothing specific, just low and slightly nauseas, and didn't want to risk it.

Niggling pains, aches and general niggles in my lower legs and foot arch - never seem to go away or get worse when running. Any day I think about running, the niggles appear again. Why?

After running, I sit down, recover, then get up like a 60-year-old. Never get that when cycling.

Anyway, on Saturday, did Parkrun again, and beat an 8 year old kid, and an old guy who seems to perambulate by shuffling. But beat my PB by 1m 40s (just over 22mins for the 5k) so feeling very, very good. And felt good afterwards too.

Three weeks to go.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2011)

BrumJim said:


> But beat my PB by 1m 40s (just over 22mins for the 5k) so feeling very, very good. And felt good afterwards too.



always a good day when you beat your PB. One of the great things about parkruns is how you can use them to track progress.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Oct 2011)

parkrun is awesome, Im not biased or anything (I am the 'event director' for one)


----------

